# Sun glasses holder



## tylerhagen (May 31, 2019)

I have a 2018 LS and there is no compartment in the dome light for sunglasses like many other cars. Does anybody have a good idea to store glasses besides on the visor? Is there an upgraded dome light assembly that does have a compartment?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

In a box, in a bag. In one of those sunglass storage clips, on an antislip mat on the dash.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i have a cool case my spy sunglasses came with usually keep them in my center console or glovebox


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I usually pop mine in the center cubby behind the cupholders with my phone every day. That's kind of my routine. 

The one thing I really wish I had was visor extenders. I'll have to go aftermarket I think without looking too tacky. My old camry had it built in to the visor which was awesome. It just slid out like 6 more inches which was suuuuuper handy.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Does the Gen II have a grab handle like the Gen I's?

If so, buy one of these


Sunglasses holder

















(How to install)

or











another type

or

one more style


----------



## LeoOtrue (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi everyone. I personally keep my sunglasses in the center console and everything is fine, but I can't deny I would like to have a special "storage" for them. Fortunately, I had recently celebrated my 35th birthday and my wife ordered me a nice holder for my favorite sunglasses from eBay. It sticks on the visor and looks very minimalistic like it was made for my car. However, I noticed that my favorite pair of RayBan sunglasses don’t fit in it. I bought a new pair of sunglasses that look exactly the same but are smaller than RayBans. The sunglasses are from a shop where you can order the sunglasses from their website layoners.com or Instagram page.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Does the Gen II have a grab handle like the Gen I's?
> 
> If so, buy one of these
> 
> ...


Your 3 links lead me nowhere. One was a 404 error, one is sold out, and the third can't deliver to the United States. The examples are helpful though!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Your 3 links lead me nowhere. One was a 404 error, one is sold out, and the third can't deliver to the United States. The examples are helpful though!


Really,

You're gonna knock me because 1. the forum removed the pictures and 2. the links are 10 months old. Why not message me and ask where I found them!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is a generic link. You will need to scroll down or actually do a search:






Cruze sunglasses - Buy Cruze sunglasses with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality Cruze sunglasses with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Really,
> 
> You're gonna knock me because 1. the forum removed the pictures and 2. the links are 10 months old. Why not message me and ask where I found them!


Didn't notice your reply was 11 months old, I never knock you as you have the best links available. I wish we could update our posts, or as in my case above delete a duplicate. Thrilled with the new set up and I didn't know the Forum removed your pictures. Every Picture, every document from years past at CRUZETALK gone


----------

